# Sunset Surprise



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Love2flyfish and I went out about 4pm today at high tide hoping to find some fish on the falling. Low wasn't until after dark, so we wouldn't be able to fish the peak time.

It wasn't a bad day since we were catching trout and blues up in the creeks, but we couldn't find the reds. Finally, as the sun touched the horizon, we saw some pushes along the bank and were rewarded with 2 nice oversize fish.

We celebrated with a couple of Coronas and then made our way back to the remote ramp in near darkness. Great evening!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep, those are beauties right there.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice fish!!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Its nice to go out on a Thursday afternoon and meet some forum members. Glad to here that you two got some reds today, only managed to get my friend on a couple of trout  :-[, but weather was great and any day on the water is better than the alternative   we'll see ya again some time.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, if you guys can celebrate with only two Corona's you definitely don't want to fish with me.  ;D

j/k of course  Great time out there, beautiful pic's and you caught fish too. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> well, if you guys can celebrate with only two Corona's you definitely don't want to fish with me.  ;D


It's the old "Do more with less" carried to the extreme. 

Flatliner, we just happened to go into the right creek at the right time.


----------



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice day gentz!
Love the pix....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you boys did great  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] that first picture looks like heaven on earth    really depicts the beauty of the north florida back country   thanks for sharing


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys did great!  Even though the colors make all your pictures fantastic, I really the sunset in the 2nd one, not to mention the huge redfish.  ;D


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> well, if you guys can celebrate with only two Corona's you definitely don't want to fish with me.  ;D
> 
> j/k of course  Great time out there, beautiful pic's and you caught fish too. Doesn't get much better than that.


A 12 pack of Corona would of increased my draft by an 1/8 of an inch!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > well, if you guys can celebrate with only two Corona's you definitely don't want to fish with me.  ;D
> >
> > j/k of course  Great time out there, beautiful pic's and you caught fish too. Doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> ...


 thats exactly why me and my brother wait till *after* the fishing trip to stop off at our favorite bbq joint ( mojo's)for the post trip feast  ;D


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Great pictures.. But doesn't report imply the writer will describe tackle and bait or lures used??? 

SBChicken- Mojo's is a cut above, had it last time I was in Jax.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Great pics.

Looks like we might have a flood tide mid week. Too bad it's after sundown.


----------

